# Bransby Home Of Rest For Horses - Flu outbreak



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

Devastated staff at horses' rest home reveal threat from mystery flu outbreak

Bransby Home of Rest for Horses.Horse charity workers are "devastated" at the prospect of having to put down some of the stable after an outbreak of equestrian flu.

Staff at Bransby Home of Rest for Horses, near Saxilby, discovered that up to 80 per cent of their animals have contracted the disease since Tuesday.

But with vaccines prohibitively expensive, and many of the horses who live at the home old or infirm, there are fears the 271 strong stable could be decimated.

Equine Welfare Manager, Sally Howard, said: "I'm devastated by this development which will have serious consequences for the charity and the horses it cares for, especially over the next couple of months.

"The incubation period for equine flu is between two and six days but we haven't had any horses pass through quarantine in over a month.

"So the source of this infection is not yet known but we will try to discover and eliminate it.

"So far around 80 percent of the herd have been affected - the infection started in one of our main yards - and the other 20 percent are in more isolated fields so we are trying to vaccinate them - but even that is costing more than £6,000, not including vets bills.

"I walked through the yard on Thursday afternoon and all you could hear was coughing.

"The horses are stood in the corner with their heads hanging.

"It's so sad."

If they are an Equine charity with millions in the bank is it not their duty to treat these horses not kill them?

The same happened when they had strangles. All the carriers were killed not treated as it was cheaper.
Do people realy donate to have these horses killed when they get ill or do they donate for their care?

This charity has millions tucked away in the bank, about time it was used for purpose.


----------



## Puppy (14 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			This charity has millions tucked away in the bank, about time it was used for purpose.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that?


----------



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

Lincolnshire echo article. I copied and pasted as do not know how to do link.


----------



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

http://www.thisislincolnshire.co.uk...-outbreak/article-2155893-detail/article.html


----------



## Tizzy01 (14 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			Lincolnshire echo article. I copied and pasted as do not know how to do link.
		
Click to expand...

I very much doubt they have millions in the bank. I live quite close to this yard and they must be gutted after they have only just got over the strangles outbreak.
If they had money in the bank to treat I am sure they would but it is better to put a horse out of its misery than leave it to suffer and risk infecting more.


----------



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

It is a well known fact what money they have. They were once looked into over it.


----------



## Tizzy01 (14 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			It is a well known fact what money they have. They were once looked into over it.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm well I am not sure how they have all that money, the yard is pretty basic! I do wonder why they were not vaccinated though??


----------



## Spudlet (14 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			It is a well known fact what money they have. They were once looked into over it.
		
Click to expand...

When was that?


----------



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

It was a few years ago now. The authorities wanted to know why it was not being used apropriatly.


----------



## horses13 (14 May 2010)

The thing is they hold funds for the care of these horses. Where is the care in destroying them every time they get ill.
The world would be very unpopulated if we killed every person with flu.
I would like to know why they were not vaccinated and how they got it as it will effect others.


----------



## highjumper (14 May 2010)

I am a loyal supporter of Bransby and I am sure Bransby Horses is doing there upmost best in treating the infected horses. The cost of running a centre i am sure is MASSIVE and am sure you ware aware that vaccines have to be maintained and they cost would be HUGE to commit to for future years. Bransby has been running for over 40 years and has dealt with difficulties like this before. I have supported them in the past and they have my support in the future. I think we all should be supporting them not slating them. They have informed the equine community and not kept it a secret. As a horse owner I am pleased they have done this in the proper manner.  They will be getting a donation from me. Well Done Bransby, Keep up the EXCELLENT work you are doing.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 May 2010)

highjumper said:



			I am a loyal supporter of Bransby and I am sure Bransby Horses is doing there upmost best in treating the infected horses. The cost of running a centre i am sure is MASSIVE and am sure you ware aware that vaccines have to be maintained and they cost would be HUGE to commit to for future years. Bransby has been running for over 40 years and has dealt with difficulties like this before. I have supported them in the past and they have my support in the future. I think we all should be supporting them not slating them. They have informed the equine community and not kept it a secret. As a horse owner I am pleased they have done this in the proper manner.  They will be getting a donation from me. Well Done Bransby, Keep up the EXCELLENT work you are doing.
		
Click to expand...

i quite agree, i have donated to them for years and i believe them tobe an honest and trustworthy charity, so i will continue to support them. they are looking into this latest outbreak in the proper manner and i feel desperately sorry for them and their inmates!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (14 May 2010)

i have just read mention of vaccinations on another site, and also to just get "Carrot" back to health has cost this charity £2500, so i think it is very hasty and snide to make derogatory comments until all details are known.


----------



## highjumper (14 May 2010)

I totally agree Bransby saved the two horses Carrot and Spud and what amazing result they achieved. I have seen them with my own eyes and they have done a brilliant job. This is not the only case they have an amazing result on. Over 40 years of 24 hour care supporting the police and the RSPCA. They are a credit to the county of Lincolnshire and if it wasnt for the old guy Mr Peter Hunt (founder) starting the charity from his own pocket it would not be here today. Bransby is a well known charity and i do believe that HRH Princess Anne has recognised their achievements and is involved with ongoing welfare issues!!!


----------



## competitiondiva (14 May 2010)

I agree this Charity has done an huge amount for equine welfare, with regards to PTS over treatment, the story states they have many old and infirm horses, maybe it is kinder in these circumstances to PTS, their immune systems will be very low, and trying to treat such a horse may prolong suffering.  I am sure they would be working with their vets as to the best course of action for each horse in their care.

My only sticking point of this is the vaccine issue, surely the vaccine per head if you buy in bulk is not expensive, the rspca buy dog and cat vaccines in in bulk to vaccinate all the animals that come into their care, similarly I'm sure other charities do, so could this not be something they could also do and then they would only need to get the most competitively priced vet out to vaccinate them all??

Anyway my thoughts are with them, as said they do a wonderful job and eagerly help other charities.


----------



## Taffyhorse (14 May 2010)

Each charity is required to provide details of its income and expenditure to the Charities Commission. For those interested, if you click on the link below, it takes you to bransby's figures for 2009. 

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...teredCharityNumber=1075601&SubsidiaryNumber=0

If this link doesn't work visit the charities commission website and type Bransby Home of Rest for Horses and it will come up. They seem to have held approx 2.7 million at the end of financial year 2009 to retain for further use...

I hope they use it wisely and vaccinate/treat the horses currently affected by the flu outbreak...


----------



## competitiondiva (14 May 2010)

Taffyhorse said:



			Each charity is required to provide details of its income and expenditure to the Charities Commission. For those interested, if you click on the link below, it takes you to bransby's figures for 2009. 

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...teredCharityNumber=1075601&SubsidiaryNumber=0

If this link doesn't work visit the charities commission website and type Bransby Home of Rest for Horses and it will come up. They seem to have held approx 2.7 million at the end of financial year 2009 to retain for further use...

I hope they use it wisely and vaccinate/treat the horses currently affected by the flu outbreak...
		
Click to expand...

So to put that in general terms, if income seased, they would have just over 1 years running costs in the bank??


----------



## Taffyhorse (14 May 2010)

I guess so - but that's pretty unusual as a lot of charities normally hold reserves for approx 3 months. I work for a big international charity and I'm pretty sure that's what we hold (but don't quote me on that!) but it may work differently for smaller organisations.


----------



## Spudlet (14 May 2010)

If the income of an animal charity were to stop overnight, three months may not be sufficient to rehome all the animals and assure their future care - hence higher reserves.


----------



## krispykreme (15 May 2010)

great info.. thanks a lot for sharing..


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 May 2010)

As a supporter of Bransby as well as part of their rehoming scheme I am sure they are not only devasted at a flu outbreak in their herd but they will be doing absolutley everything they can to contain it and ensure any horses/ponies/donkeys who have caught it are cared for in the best way possible.

As far as the flu vaccination programme is concerned I am sure they have very good reasons for not doing it - as they have vets there on pretty much a daily basis I am sure it was a descision taken with advice from vets etc and not one that was taken as a cost saving measure. They do not cut corners when it comes to the welfare of their horses/ponies/donkeys.

My thoughts are with the staff and all the four legged residents (especially Carrot & Spud) and hope they all come through this unscathed.


----------



## amyneave (15 May 2010)

huge supporter of bransby. hope this all clears up soon for them.


----------



## s4sugar (15 May 2010)

Maybe my maths is off but;-
271 horses - 80% exposed 20% in isolated fields. They claim it will cost £6000 to vaccinate that 20%.
20% 0f 271  # = 55 equines.
My vet charges £31 for a flu tet jab for one horse and a newly started course is two jabs. I hope all are already covered for tetanus so the vaccines should be cheaper.
110 x £31 = £3441 for the first two jabs - a follow up after 6 months would briing the figure up to the 6K but I doubt that would happen in this circumstance.

I have to say I won't donate to them after a visit some years ago where I saw money being squandered.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 May 2010)

all i can say is good luck to them at this unfortunate time, noone knows what has happened there, bar the staff and i think unpleasant remarks are not helpful- i am thinking more on the poor horses,donkeys etc. that are affected. i have been a supporter for many years and receive their regular brochures and updates- may i ask, money squandered in what way?


----------



## cefyl (15 May 2010)

We have donated to Bransby in the past, and no doubt will do so again in the future.  Like others though I question why there is no vaccination programme in place for something as "basic" as a flu jab.  Do they also not do tetanus, worming, or even worm counts?  All part of basic modern equine husbandry.  Particularly where elderly / infirm animals are located being much more likely to succumb to transmitable disease.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (15 May 2010)

this is not doing the charity any good at all. noone knows about the welfare care you mention bar the staff so putting negative ideas in folks heads does no good. it will all come out in the end i'm sure so lets give this poor sanctuary the benefit f the doubt!


----------



## Jean54 (15 May 2010)

I agree, whatever has happened, they are a charity and providing 271 animals with a secure home - where would those 271 animals be were it not for Bransby?  Also, I know that apart from the present closure, they are open every day all year round, so they have nothing to hide!  Looking after that amount of animals must be totally different to just looking after one or two.

Leave them to carry on the good work, we should be supporting them - I am sure they will learn from it.  The fact that they have been going for 40 years  suggests that they know what they are doing and if they have money in the bank then at least those 271 horses have a secure, safe future which I presume is what a charity is all about.

Carrot and Spud are safe and happy now thanks to lots of Horse and Hound forum supporters and Bransby doing the hard work, so I think it is really really sad that they are getting criticised now!


----------



## ashbash2 (15 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			It was a few years ago now. The authorities wanted to know why it was not being used apropriatly.
		
Click to expand...

do you not think that if this was true something would have come of it


----------



## ashbash2 (15 May 2010)

s4sugar said:



			Maybe my maths is off but;-
271 horses - 80% exposed 20% in isolated fields. They claim it will cost £6000 to vaccinate that 20%.
20% 0f 271  # = 55 equines.
My vet charges £31 for a flu tet jab for one horse and a newly started course is two jabs. I hope all are already covered for tetanus so the vaccines should be cheaper.
110 x £31 = £3441 for the first two jabs - a follow up after 6 months would briing the figure up to the 6K but I doubt that would happen in this circumstance.

I have to say I won't donate to them after a visit some years ago where I saw money being squandered.
		
Click to expand...

surely the vaccination is only fully affective if they have the full course and then the boosters afterwards so surely that would cost a tidy penny


----------



## ashbash2 (15 May 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			So to put that in general terms, if income seased, they would have just over 1 years running costs in the bank??
		
Click to expand...

surely any horse lover/owner should now you never now whats around the corner with owning animals so its a sensible judgement to make sure you have enough funds to give these animals a long happy life. how bad would it be for them to be living on the bread line not nowing if they could afford the vet fees. keep up the good work THESE ANIMALS DONT GET BETTER ON THERE OWN ITS DOWN TO HARDWORK AND COMMITMENT.


----------



## ashbash2 (15 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			The thing is they hold funds for the care of these horses. Where is the care in destroying them every time they get ill.
The world would be very unpopulated if we killed every person with flu.


I would like to know why they were not vaccinated and how they got it as it will effect others.[
i very much doubt the horses get put to sleep for the sake of it, its welfare and this means what ever is the best for the individual horse
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 May 2010)

As I have already posted previously the desicision to not vaccinate against flu would have been taken with the advice of their vets - they are on site most days.

If the horse flu vaccine is similar to the human vaccine there is no good evidence to show that it works anyway - the flu virus chosen for that year is taken on a 'best guess' basis so it is luck rather than judgement that it works.

As for worming and tetanus - yes they are both done regularly - they also make sure their horses and ponies in their foster scheme are wormed and vaccinated on a regular basis.

Easy to be judgemental and make assumptions when you know nothing about it.


----------



## Jean54 (15 May 2010)

At last, someone with some logical thinking instead of criticism!  At least they have had the nouse to inform everyone and close to stop further infection.  If their animals don't go anywhere then someone must have brought this to them, but they aren't throwing accusations around everywhere are they?

When they had strangles they told everyone too, but there are plenty who don't!


----------



## Spudlet (15 May 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Easy to be judgemental and make assumptions when you know nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

That would be why people do it so often then...

Best wishes to Bransby at this difficult time.


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 May 2010)

Think we should all be supporting Bransby at this time.  I wonder if the fact the OP has or is involved with another rescue centre in Lincolnshire has any bearing on this thread ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 May 2010)

I was just thinking that MM. OP, you've named the rescue you are affiliated to and some might see it as bad form that you are publicly slagging another. Let's hope your house is in order too.


----------



## competitiondiva (15 May 2010)

As said before I firmly support the Bransby home of rest, they do a huge amount of good, offer lots of help to others and are always first to help out.  Without them alot of horses would not have had the happy ending they deserved.  

But to put income into a bigger picture, they have over 1 years running costs in the bank if income seased, compare that to say the rspca (I realise your talking a bigger charity and therefore bigger income/expenditure) but just to equate wealth, the rspca don't even have 1 months runnings costs in the bank if income seased!!! This maybe new as I always believed they had loads in the bank, but not any longer it appears based on the below link?????

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...steredCharityNumber=219099&SubsidiaryNumber=0


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 May 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			As said before I firmly support the Bransby home of rest, they do a huge amount of good, offer lots of help to others and are always first to help out.  Without them alot of horses would not have had the happy ending they deserved.  

But to put income into a bigger picture, they have over 1 years running costs in the bank if income seased, compare that to say the rspca (I realise your talking a bigger charity and therefore bigger income/expenditure) but just to equate wealth, the rspca don't even have 1 months runnings costs in the bank if income seased!!! This maybe new as I always believed they had loads in the bank, but not any longer it appears based on the below link?????

http://www.charity-commission.gov.u...steredCharityNumber=219099&SubsidiaryNumber=0

Click to expand...

i dont think this is anyone's business but Bransby's to discuss their financial state, do i assume you work in their financial dept? if not, this is not a productive line to be going down!! i personally think it is totally out of order for you to be discussing this and i hope a Bransby employee reads these comments of yours. if i thought someone was discussing our financial matters intothe farm then there would be solicitors involved- sorry.


----------



## T_K (16 May 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			If the horse flu vaccine is similar to the human vaccine there is no good evidence to show that it works anyway - the flu virus chosen for that year is taken on a 'best guess' basis so it is luck rather than judgement that it works.


Easy to be judgemental and make assumptions when you know nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I'm sure the staff at Bransby and their vets are a lot more knowledgeable about their situation than anyone posting on HHO is.  I'm sure they are doing all they can to get the best outcome from this situation!


----------



## essexrider (16 May 2010)

used appropriatly???? erm... they have vets and blacksmiths; medication and adequate fencing to maintain ; they have feed and dentistry to pay for- amongst other things. As they are a registered charity and are not answerable to the county council it is up to them how they deem to spend their funds.


----------



## Rollin (16 May 2010)

horses13 said:



			It was a few years ago now. The authorities wanted to know why it was not being used apropriatly.
		
Click to expand...

I have only just seen this thread.  The Charity Commission will investigate a charity which has substantial reserves which it does not use for its Charitable purpose.

I think Guide Dogs for the Blind was another Charity  they were concerned about.  The Charity had a great deal of money and continued fund raising, without using some of its cash.


----------



## competitiondiva (16 May 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			i dont think this is anyone's business but Bransby's to discuss their financial state, do i assume you work in their financial dept? if not, this is not a productive line to be going down!! i personally think it is totally out of order for you to be discussing this and i hope a Bransby employee reads these comments of yours. if i thought someone was discussing our financial matters intothe farm then there would be solicitors involved- sorry.
		
Click to expand...

WTF?????

I was just commenting on what someone else said about their finances and was putting it into perspective with another charity, as a charity their finances are available for all to see at the charity commision pages, as posted in a link by another poster (so therefore open for anyone to discuss?)  As said I support them, am not being derogatory in anyway and have said that I am sure they are doing the best for each and every horse in their care, so I'm not sure why your attacking me???!!!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 May 2010)

competitiondiva said:



			WTF?????

I was just commenting on what someone else said about their finances and was putting it into perspective with another charity, as a charity their finances are available for all to see at the charity commision pages, as posted in a link by another poster (so therefore open for anyone to discuss?)  As said I support them, am not being derogatory in anyway and have said that I am sure they are doing the best for each and every horse in their care, so I'm not sure why your attacking me???!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

it was not my intention to attack you at all, but i dont feel it is very helpful for the charity to be criticised financially when they have a big welfare problem-also listening to others i dont think helps. i know the details are there for all to see, quite rightly so done in the proper manner- my only concern is for the 270 odd animals in their care! so sorry for upsetting you.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 May 2010)

i have to sayin general now not to offend anyone, that these threads makes this unfortunate affair sound like book fiddling rather than questions raised on flu vaccination!! is this fair, i dont think so, or, waste of finances, is this fair also?? not in my estimation.


----------



## Zebedee (17 May 2010)

essexrider said:



			........... they are a registered charity and are not answerable to the county council it is up to them how they deem to spend their funds.
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't ! As a registered charity they (along with any other registered charity) are answerable to the charities commission as to how much money they have & how they spend it. The charities commission do not approved of vast reserves of money, & as a general rule will only allow three months running costs to be held.

(General reply for information. Not entering the specific debate re Bransby)


----------



## fatpiggy (18 May 2010)

My vet told me that flu vaccinations would not prevent my horse from catching flu - they would simply (hopefully) mean she would get a milder dose and be able to recover quicker.  Viruses mutate at an alarming rate (hence we have no vaccination against HIV after 20 odd years of research) and the flu vaccine used is already way out of date when the needle goes in.   These ponies could well have something which isn't actually "standard" flu. Herpesvirus would be a good candidate for a start.  Many of them will have underlying problems/impaired immune systems due to their past and it could well be that euthanasia is a better option. If the charity hadn't taken them, what else do you think would have happened to them anyway?


----------

